# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wie heeft ook een beknelde zenuw in onderug?

## beining

hallo met sabine,ik heb een beknelde zenuw in mijn rug.lyrica helpt bij mij om de scherpste kantjes van de pijn te verminderen.gelukkig.moet er altijd geopereerd worden?wie heeft dit ook?of gehad?grt.en bedankt alvast.

----------

